# DEMO DAY: Butternut Ski Demo, Dec 27 2005



## bvibert (Aug 22, 2005)

DEMO SKIS Atomic, Head, Rossignol, Salomon & Volkl: http://skibutternut.com/events/events.html


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 24, 2005)

How is this place? Bigger then Ski Sundown and smaller then Jiminy? Its nice and close to LI. Thinking of making this a good day to demo.


----------



## Greg (Aug 24, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> How is this place? Bigger then Ski Sundown and smaller then Jiminy? Its nice and close to LI. Thinking of making this a good day to demo.


I'm going. I went *last year* and the setup was pretty smooth. You could pop in and out of different manufacturer's skis within 5 minutes or so.

Butternut is okay.  It's a little flat. To compare it to Sundown, Gunbarrel, for example has a longer steeper susptained pitch. Butternut has more vertical though. It's a learning mountain, but I used to ski there a lot as it's the closest 1,000' vertical mountain for me. Catamount is almost the same distance and I prefer that if the snow is good. Butternut has much better grooming and snowmaking though and has a better early season. Although the vertical is only a bit more, Jiminy is in a different league all together in terms of expert terrain.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 24, 2005)

I plan on heading up for this demo too...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 25, 2005)

I thought that it was a little smaller then Jiminy :-? . I am still going to try to make it.


----------



## Greg (Aug 25, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> I thought that it was a little smaller then Jiminy :-? . I am still going to try to make it.


It is (less vertical). It skis smaller too.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 25, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> ALLSKIING said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought the two were comparable. Sounds more like Sundown then Jiminy. No big deal..a day on skies is a good day at any mountain.


----------



## Greg (Aug 25, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Butternut is much flatter overall. Still a 1K' vert which is respectable and they have excellent snowmaking and grooming. A beginner or cruiser's mountain.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 25, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> ALLSKIING said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like my wife would love it.. ok vert and all cruiser's.


----------

